# Topics > AI in car and transport > Advanced driver assistance systems, ADAS >  Cartex, open development kit, Cartica, Ltd., Tel Aviv, Israel

## Airicist

Developer - Cartica, Ltd.

autobrains.ai/products

----------


## Airicist

Published on Apr 24, 2019




> Cartica AI is revolutionizing the automotive industry with self-learning artificial intelligence.

----------


## Airicist

Article "BMW i Ventures Announces Investment in Cartica AI"

by  Eric Walz 
September 3, 2019

----------

